# Dedicated Turbo Trainer rear wheel?



## zombiemiked (13 Jan 2013)

What are your thoughts on the requirements of a dedicated rear wheel when using a turbo trainer? O picked up a cheap one for Christmas and so far have been using my regular road "training" tyres. Am I likely to wear them out more quickly on the Turbo or is that an old wives tail?

ZMD


----------



## smokeysmoo (13 Jan 2013)

Just make sure you have it adjusted correctly and it should be fine.

I don't use turbos myself, (although I have had them in the past and just used the bike as it was), but a mate of mine uses one quite extensively, and he never uses a dedicated wheel or tyre, and he's never had any problems.

If the tyre is getting worn then the turbo is not adjusted corrected apparently.


----------



## DooDah (13 Jan 2013)

I use a turbo and the rear tyre was quickly wearing out. I put a turbo specific tyre on and the noise was significantly reduced. A bit of a pain though as when I want to go out on the bike, I will need to change the tyre back as I don't have a spare wheel. If it were me I would use your spare wheel and put a turbo tyre on it or just a cheap road tyre.


----------



## Reece (13 Jan 2013)

I've just got myself a turbo. Also use a dedicated turbo rear wheel. Mainly so I don't wear out my conti GP 4season tyres and also I read online smoother tyres are better on the turbo so just use the stock giant tyres that came on the defy.


----------



## lulubel (13 Jan 2013)

I always use a trainer specific tyre on the turbo. They last a LOT longer, and if you've got a separate wheel for it, there's really no reason not to.


----------



## endoman (13 Jan 2013)

I use an old wheel with an old tyre, normal road tyre, 1500 miles on the turbo with zero problems. If the tyre should give up, then I will just use another old road tyre like this one was.


----------



## gbb (13 Jan 2013)

While accepting some normal tyres may wear quicker on a turbo, ive run my normal wheel tyre setup for the last three years,, no problem at all. No wear, no excess heat...nothing. Conti gator in my case. Never remotely felt the need for a turbo specific tyre,


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (13 Jan 2013)

Have a look at Decathlon for their budget wheels. A Schwalbe turbo tyre is about £26, Decathlon shouldn't be much dearer for a complete spare rear if you're so inclined.


----------



## zombiemiked (22 Jan 2013)

Ok, so opinions vary here as much as the rest of the web. I will stick with the existing tyres until the rear packs up or I fancy a new set.


----------



## FreeFlow Bikes (22 Jan 2013)

I used to use old tyres and a spare wheel up until two weeks ago when I blew the tyre while on the turbo. I have now fitted a turbo tyre on my spare wheel to see how that goes.


----------



## oldfatfool (22 Jan 2013)

It will depend on the length of time and the amount of resistance you do when on the turbo. I use a specific tyre and do use the turbo a lot with simulated gradients upto > 14%, if you could see the amount of debris on the wall behind the rear wheel you would deffo appreciate that a normal road tyre would be an expensive exercise.


----------



## Steve H (22 Jan 2013)

Personally I think this comes down to volume. I ride mainly on the road, with the occasional turbo session and therefore I've never felt the need to have a separate wheel or change of tyre. However if I was going to do a lot of turbo sessions regularly throughout the year, I'd definitely want to run a separate wheel. Turbos do wear road tyres faster than road riding, but like I say, you are only really going to notice the difference if you are doing a reasonably high volume of turbo work.


----------



## screenman (22 Jan 2013)

I have a turbo specific bike does that count.


----------



## Chris.IOW (22 Jan 2013)

I've always used a turbo tyre, not sure how necessary it is, but I'm doing quite a bit on the turbo so didn't want to risk wearing out my road tyres. Looking at upgrading the wheels now so will use the current wheel as a turbo one to save changing the tyre over.


----------



## jay clock (22 Jan 2013)

+1 for dedicated wheel with turbo tyre and cassette. Total cost about£75 and can change in 30 secs. If the tyre ever dies I will just use an old road tyre


----------



## zombiemiked (23 Jan 2013)

What would you class as high volume?


----------



## paulw1969 (23 Jan 2013)

i bought a new set of wheels with cassette partly so i had a spare rear wheel for the turbo....fully intended to get a turbo specific tyre but not got round to it...not had any problems with heat etc but i am careful when setting up/maintaining the correct tension on the back wheel.
As above i would suspect it depends on the volume you use the turbo.......resistence........and i suspect you will wear tyres out more quickly if you experience slippage when giving it welly.....which reinforces the need for correct setup.
Cannot say how much time i have spent on the turbo but a fair amount and not experienced any wear on the tyre other than a slight flattening from what i can see


----------



## screenman (23 Jan 2013)

I had a major blow out using a non specific turbo tyre, I was cruising at about 4 feet and 40mph just ticking over and decided the time was right for putting the power down. Low and behold the complete tred let go, massive loud bang and wrapped itself around my upper torso causing major cuts to my lithe slim body, this led to a leak of body fluid onto the white carpet the turbo was resting on, the turbo was a dogseye cs-1000 model and did not exhibit any signs of poor treatment and I had only just resurfaced the roller with a mix of grit and superglue to add adhesion during sprints. I managed to finish my interval session of 60 minutes on a 1 off repeat 5 times at lactate threshold or above and changed the tyre prior to warming down.











To summise, I have used both without a problem on my turbo specific bike. Not sure if the turbo one is quieter or not as the stereo is cranked up with Clanadonia blasting out.


----------



## oldfatfool (23 Jan 2013)

zombiemiked said:


> What would you class as high volume?


 
I will usually complete a climb profile for approx an hour most days during the week and 2~3 hours on an undulating profile sat/sun if the weather precludes going out. I would imagine I would be classed as above average (sad) in terms of volume.


----------



## zombiemiked (23 Jan 2013)

Ok, thanks for all the help.


----------



## WobblyBob (24 Jan 2013)

I've been reading this thread with great interest as i've just ordered my first turbo trainer, when talking about a turbo specific tyre....do people mostly just basically change the tyre over as & when from road to turbo & vice verca or do people mostly have a completely different wheel/cassette/tyre & just change the whole lot over ?


----------



## screenman (24 Jan 2013)

When I first started using a turbo I looked around and bought an old racer for £25, it does not need brakes etc. Since then as a have purchased new bikes my oldest one has been given the job of a turbo bike. Seems that making it easier to just get on the turbo and ride makes you more likely to do so.


----------



## jay clock (24 Jan 2013)

WobblyBob said:


> I've been reading this thread with great interest as i've just ordered my first turbo trainer, when talking about a turbo specific tyre....do people mostly just basically change the tyre over as & when from road to turbo & vice verca or do people mostly have a completely different wheel/cassette/tyre & just change the whole lot over ?


Changing a tyre each time would be a right faff. I have a wheel with cassette and tyre as the bike is my winter bike and needs to be ridden outside too.


----------



## WobblyBob (24 Jan 2013)

Yeah that's what i thought that it would be a proper carry on changing tyres every time, thanks for that.....even better having a dedicated bike strapped to the trainer ha ha


----------



## FreeFlow Bikes (25 Jan 2013)

I now have my old wheel with old cassette and turbo tyre on which I use as my Turbo Wheel. Very quick switch over.


----------

